# Weedeater brand GHT220 hedge trimmer won't start



## jerrymc39 (Nov 12, 2014)

Happy to be a new member of this forum. I have a Weedeater brand GHT220 hedge trimmer that absolutely refuses to start. I have been doing small engine repair for 3 years now and have never had a problem like this. Compression is 120 psi---coil has good spark---fuel is fresh (40-1). Carb (Zama C1U W4c has been reworked. When pulling on the starter rope I notice a "kickback" as if the fuel in the cylinder head is trying to fire but will not combust. Also have checked the muffler for carbon build-up. Any suggestions as to what I need to do would be appreciated.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

jerrymc39 said:


> Happy to be a new member of this forum. I have a Weedeater brand GHT220 hedge trimmer that absolutely refuses to start. I have been doing small engine repair for 3 years now and have never had a problem like this. Compression is 120 psi---coil has good spark---fuel is fresh (40-1). Carb (Zama C1U W4c has been reworked. When pulling on the starter rope I notice a "kickback" as if the fuel in the cylinder head is trying to fire but will not combust. Also have checked the muffler for carbon build-up. Any suggestions as to what I need to do would be appreciated.


Have you checked the fuel lines for cracks etc. Remove the spark plug and crank it over for 15-20 pulls then put a teaspoon of fuel in the cylinder, reinstall the plug, now with full throttle and no choke crank it a few times to see if it will try to start and report back. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## jerrymc39 (Nov 12, 2014)

Thank you for your prompt reply geogrubb. I followed your instructions to the letter and even replaced the two fuel lines. The trimmer still did not start and when I pulled the starter rope I still felt the "kickback" intermitently. The engine still did not fire. Any other possibilities??


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

jerrymc39 said:


> Thank you for your prompt reply geogrubb. I followed your instructions to the letter and even replaced the two fuel lines. The trimmer still did not start and when I pulled the starter rope I still felt the "kickback" intermitently. The engine still did not fire. Any other possibilities??


It sounds like it has a sheared flywheel key, if the engine came to a sudden stop it could have partially sheared which would put the ignition timing off, take it apart. Load the cylinder with small starter type rope to lock the engine so you can remove the flywheel. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## jerrymc39 (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks for the reply geogrubb, I'll do that today and let you know the results.


----------



## jerrymc39 (Nov 12, 2014)

You were right geogrubb--- I unassembled the hedge trimmer and it was the flywheel key that sheared. I think I have one that will work. Thanks a lot for your expert advice.


----------

